# 46 Gallon Bowfront Dimensions?



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everyone. So while I continue to work on my new planted tank a little side/next project has arose.

I have a 46 gallon terrarium with 4 awesome Cobolt Poison Dart Frog. However, the hood and lighting just isn't cutting it for plant growth and maintaining the humidity.

So, since I'm going to need to bend some ply wood for the bow I was wondering if anyone knew what the radius was or new how to find it on an already established tank?




I suppose I can just place a piece of paper or board on top of the tank and trace the outside but I prefer to do all my work away from the tank. *shrug*


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Method 1:
Measure the length of the tank (36", nominally, but measure it more exactly). 
Find the mid point and measure from there to the peak of the arc. 
What you are doing is measuring the chord of the circle represented by the arc, then the portion of the radius from the chord to the arc. 
This will give you numbers you can translate to the plywood. 

Method 2:
Measure off certain marks across the back of the tank, for example, every 6". 
Measure from each of these points, at a right angle to the back of the tank, to the arc. 
This will give you a series of points that you can turn into an arc.


----------

